# Greasing the Mandrels



## steppinthrax (Sep 19, 2011)

I have an Craftsmand dlt2000 (917.272264). I took the deck off and noticed the tops of the spindle shaft has a Zerk fitting. I took the deck apart and replaced bearing etc... I was curious what type of grease should I use (general purpose, litihum, marine, multi high temp, etc...) Also when I pump grease in there should I pump it until it comes out from somplace. Is it OK if the entire housing is filled with grease???


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I use Lucas oil grease - its a good high temp heavy duty grease. Personally, every other time i mow with the tractors i put zerks in the mandrels - i put a couple good shots of grease in- it cant hurt it, better then running them dry.

Grease does break down some when in use - you might not see the grease come out of the mandrel, since its a bering, not a bering/seal - after an initial fill, a couple shots of grease ocassionally should be fine.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If they are like mine the bearings have seals on them so i never could figure out why they put zerks on there to begin with.. I do grease them but i just put 4, or 5 shots of grease in each time..


----------



## steppinthrax (Sep 19, 2011)

wjjones said:


> If they are like mine the bearings have seals on them so i never could figure out why they put zerks on there to begin with.. I do grease them but i just put 4, or 5 shots of grease in each time..


Yeah, What I found is you keep pumping grease in there until you see the grease come out from the bottom. There is a seal there, but the grease can move past the seal. There is a cup on the bottom, you just need to watch carefully for the grease to seep out the bottom of the cup, then you got it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just use a grease needle,inserting it CAREFULLY between the seal lip,and the inner collar.You can buy the needles at most auto-supply stores.


----------

